# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  :| امتحانات پی در پی مدرسه

## Cat

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## Petrichor

فقط کنکور ....

----------


## ARAM.esh

كنكورو بچسب اون درسايي هم كه نهايي هست اگه واسه كنكور عالي بخوني از پس شون برمياي فقط فيزيك يه مقدار فرق داره بعدم تاثير معدل مثبته نگران نباش نمره هاي مستمرم هيچ تاثيري نداره و معمولا معلما سال پيش خودشون به دانش آموزا ارفاق ميكنن

----------

